# PHP Game



## Obi_Wan (20. Juli 2002)

Also ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Online Game auf PHP basis. Open Source natürlich und ich will es mir auf meinem server installiern können.

Die, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe brauchten entweder Postgre oder irgentwelchen anderen schrott.


----------



## dave_ (20. Juli 2002)

postgre oder andren schrot  hihi

naja was brauchst du ?
autorennen, egoshooter, strategie oder doch etwas andres ?


----------



## Obi_Wan (20. Juli 2002)

Strategie so eher auf weltraum basis


----------



## tefla (20. Juli 2002)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

sorry das musste raus )


----------



## Obi_Wan (20. Juli 2002)

Warum lol??? Ich mag postgre echt nicht. Ich bleibe bei mysql.

Und ich habe diese Online Games oft gesehn wie galaxy network, galaxywars etc. Und sowas ähnliches will ich auch mal haben und da muss es sicherlich was zum downloaden geben das ich auf meinen server haun kann.


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Juli 2002)

also erstmal: ein spiel in der grössenordnung von empirequest oder galaxy wars (<- billige kopie ) aufzuziehen und zu verwalten wird ziemlich viel arbeit. alleine wirst du da nicht weit kommen. aber egal.

zweitens: für spiele in dieser grössenordnung wird mysql sowieso die falsche wahl sein. siehe http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=19957

drittens: such einfach mal bei sourceforge nach einem solchen spiel. ich glaub zwar nicht, dass irgendjemand mysql dafür nehmen wird, aber versuchen kann man es ja. ansonsten: selber schreiben.


----------



## Bomber (20. Juli 2002)

nope.

das board was grade für cstrike.de (40.000 user) entwickelt wird ist mysql. mySQL kann locker mit spielen wie galaxywars umgehen. 

und warum sollte postgre schneller sein als mysql das ist doch alles ein standard mit verschiedenen erweiterungen oda?


----------



## Hoellche (20. Juli 2002)

hier ist ein (englischsprachiger) Artikel auf phpbuilder.com zum Thema
Vergleich MySQL & PostgreSQl


----------



## Radeon (23. Oktober 2003)

Das Onlinespiel oGame mit mehr als 45000 Spielern basiert aber auf mysql und funktioniert ohen Problemme


----------



## Operator_Jon (23. Oktober 2003)

Insel-Monarchie
Läuft MySql und flüssig wie nix


----------



## Tim C. (24. Oktober 2003)

Hängt auch immer vom Spiel und der Intensität der DB-Operationen ab gell ? 

Aber schau dich echt mal bei sourceforge um und filter dort nach 
_Environment:_ Web Environment
_Languages_ PHP

Das bringt dich dann zu folgender Übersicht:
http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/trove_list.php?form_cat=80&discrim=237,183

Dort kannst du dir jetzt ne nette Sparte raussuchen. Aber gemäßt der Machart von PHP sind reine PHP Spiele natürlich vornehmlich im Bereich "Turn Based Strategy" oder "Role Playing" zu suchen.


----------



## SonicBe@m (24. Oktober 2003)

Mann kann mit Mysql alles machen! 
Hab mal etwas geschrieben was simulierte 100.000 zugriffe macht und dazu auch noch tabellen übergreifend + datenbank übergreifend
Das einzige was man halt beachten muss ist das man nicht jeden Query wie es im Php üblich ist 5 mal ausführt.
Chaching nennt man das und ist im Programmieren genauso sinvoll wie beim ie mit den Bildern!


----------



## MiLa (24. Oktober 2003)

> Insel-Monarchie
> Läuft MySql und flüssig wie nix



Das wüsst ich aber...zur Rush-Hour braucht man Minuten für den Seitenaufbau!

Und nocheinmal zum Thema:
Du willst soetwas wie Galaxy-Network aufbauen?!
Ok, kein Problem, aber wenn du irgendein Open-Source Projekt nimmst, von welchem du den Code nichteinmal richtig kennst, kannst du das Spiel doch nicht vernünftig weiterentwickeln,Bugs beseitigen geschweigedenn vernünftigen Support leisten.

Ich weiss ja nicht, inwiefern du Ahnung von PHP hast, aber ich würd mit nem kleinen eigenen Game anfangen und dann immer weiter ausbauen.

Ich hab mir soetwas auch vorgenommen, nur leider fehlt mir in Bezug auf den Spielverlauf die Kreativität.


----------



## Operator_Jon (30. Oktober 2003)

@Lars Michelsen

1. Die Roush hour ist den ganzen Tag 

2. Bei mir ist es zu 24h flüssig


----------



## MiLa (31. Oktober 2003)

Hm, dafür dass das ein Spiel sein soll, an welchem man aktiv und mit Spaß dran teilnimmt ist es mir entschieden zu langsam.
Der Seitenaufbau ist mir eifach zu langsam...


----------



## Operator_Jon (31. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir ist es immer die selbe Geschwindigkeit, also so c.a. 0,1 - 1,0 sek.


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

mysql ist wunderbar schnell. 

Da gibts keine Probleme, postgree SQL Server unterstuetzt aber zudem Stored Prozedures und andere "erweiterte" Datenbank Features die myslq nicht besitzt.
Dies macht die Programmierung groesserer DB basierender Anwendungen 
einfacher.

Weltraum Strategiespiel:
Ich habe da eins, in Ruby geschrieben ungefair zu 10% fertig, würde ich weitergeben bei 
Interresse 
Ok ist im Augenblick eher eine Scripte Sammlung die die Welt definiert in der das Spiele, spielen soll, viel mehr passiert *noch* nicht.

Wer weiss wann ich lust habe daran weiter zu schrauben, oder ob das wie so viele andere abgebrochene Projekte auf meinem Backupserver versauert


----------



## MiLa (31. Oktober 2003)

waha...
Ich hab mich grad gefreut, da hab ich das "Ruby" gelesen 
Gehts hier nicht um PHP ?


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lars Michelsen _
> *waha...
> Ich hab mich grad gefreut, da hab ich das "Ruby" gelesen
> Gehts hier nicht um PHP ? *



Du kannst wunderbar per php auch Ruby CGIs aufrufen.


----------



## MiLa (31. Oktober 2003)

Hm, ich mein...kann ja nicht schaden, sonst lern ich halt noch eben Ruby 

Wie magst du es mir denn zukommen lassen ?


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

an welche email adresse willst es denn haben?


----------



## MiLa (31. Oktober 2003)

Hm....

Such dir eine aus 
Kann dir noch welche sagen, aber das sind die wesentlichen


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

ist unterwegs

ist im übrigen sowas wie eine:
Planetarre Politik / Strategie Simulation. Sprich Multiplayer Browser Spiel. Es werden Dynamisch Planeten erschaffen mit einer per formel generierten Wirtschaftliche Situation. Zudem gibt es verschiedene Ämter (momentan nur President und Minister implementiert).

Diese Minister / Presidenten können schon gewählt werden. 
usw

Da liegt eine konzept datei bei.


----------



## MiLa (31. Oktober 2003)

Danke schonmal 

Bestimmt versteh ich nur Bahnhof...aber mal sehn 

Achja, an welche Adresse hast du das nu geschickt?


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

an ich@lars...


----------



## MiLa (31. Oktober 2003)

Ok, danke...

Ich mach nu gleich erstmal Feierabend und estz mich denn zuhause An das Ding...

Also, danke nochmal


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Oktober 2003)

... da war doch noch was...
*auch mal Interesse an den Ruby-Scripten anmeldet*


----------



## eLorFiN (31. Oktober 2003)

Also ich denke,dass bei einem privaten Server nicht die Datenbankgeschwindigkeit das Problem ist sonder einfach nur der Server an sich.
Das spiel zu bekommen sollte nicht all zu schwer sein, viele user geht mit Werbung auch.
Wenn aber dann Onlinespiele überlastet sind, wirds umso kritischer.


----------



## Flap (2. November 2003)

ich hät auch Interesse dran an dem Ruby-Scripten  ,

vielleicht kann ich mit Lars Michelsen was zusammen auf die beine bringen


----------



## MiLa (2. November 2003)

Ruby muss ich wie gesagt noch lernen...aber mal sehn.
Ich bin aber zur Zeit an nem Browsergame auf PHP und MySQL bei...

Hab am Freitag angefangen...

Läuft bisher als "Steinzeit" Game...  (Mir ist nix besseres eingefallen )

Es basiert auf Ticks von 15 Minuten.
Ich kann bisher:
Menschen "bauen" diese auf ihre Aufgaben wie "Sammeln" "Jagen" spezialisieren.
Forschen und Waffen entwickeln, davon die Fertigkeiten/Ertrag der Sammler/Jäger abhängig machen...

Noch nicht soviel, aber das wird schon noch... 

Morgn setze ich mich mal an das wirkliche Bauen der "Wohnstätten" usw. 

Also...wer Ideen zu so einem Spiel hat, bitte melden


----------



## Flap (2. November 2003)

hört sich doch gut an , 

also wenn du mal hilfe brauchs oder einen mit entwickler suchs .

frag ruhig mal nach


----------



## MiLa (3. November 2003)

Werd ich nicht vor zurückschrecken 

Aber im Moment werd ich mal versuchen mich alleine durchzuboxen 

Selbst ist der Mann...
ich meine, wieso Programmierer-Teams ?! Bekomm ich auch so hin 
Ich meine jetzt auf nen Projekt in der Größe bezogen, bei größeren ist schon klar, was da gebraucht wird 

PS. Aber nicht die Idee klauen


----------



## Flap (3. November 2003)

sorry leider zu spät


----------



## MiLa (3. November 2003)

OhOh, du arme Sau...

1. Angeblicher geistiger Diebstahl -> Lebenslängliche Erniedrigung durch den Godfather himself ;-]
2. Einzeilenpost -> Strafe durch einen kompetenten Admin ;-]

Bist wohl mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden, was ?!


----------



## Flap (3. November 2003)

nee war doch nur ein scherz


----------



## MiLa (3. November 2003)

Haste Angst bekommen, was ?

Geschieht dir recht, sowtewas sollte man nichteinmal denken...
Ideen von MIR klauen  paah...den Fehler macht man nicht zweimal  

PS. Nur falls du es nicht selbst bemerkt hast, ich meinte es auch nicht allzu ernst


----------



## Flap (3. November 2003)

naja der reitz ist jetzt da ; die idee zu klauen *fg*



aber ich bin ja ein ehrlicher user 
aber worum geht noch das spiel ?


----------



## MiLa (3. November 2003)

SAAAAAAG ICH NICH 

*g*

Ne, also das wird denn so sein, dass die Einzelnen Spieler Gruppen bilden können und so gegen andere Kämpfen können usw.

Aber das ist alles noch in weit entfernter Planung 

Hab mitlerweile die Anzahl der "baubaren" Bewohner von Wohnstätten abhängig gemacht...

Naja, so langsam wirds...laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam....


----------



## Flap (3. November 2003)

und schon mal gedanken über den Server gemacht ?


----------



## MiLa (3. November 2003)

Wieso ?

Willste mir einen andrehen? 
Schenken? 
Sponsoren? 

Nein, kein Problem, hab nen netten Linux-Root, um genauer zu sein drei Stück zur Zeit...

JaJa...wieso auch nicht ?! 

Aber bin gerne offen für weitere Angebote


----------



## eLorFiN (3. November 2003)

Ich hab grad einen dicken Klumpen Projekt am Hals aber wenn du Utopia kennst, kannst du dir sicher einige Ideen abschaun, ähm sorry, dich INSPIRIEREN LASSEN.
Ich weiß nicht, worin utopia geschrieben ist, ist aber gut ausgelastet(und nicht zu selten überlastet!) und ist sicherlich kein PHP.
http://games.swirve.com/utopia .
Wenn du Fragen hast oder Hilfe brauchst, ich sitz grad an meinem Meisterstück(großes Forum) und danach würde ich mir ganz gern den Allerwertesten aufreißen, einfach der Hilfe halber, vorausgesetzt du würdest Hilfe brauchen, o großer Larsi 


[comment]jegliche Ironie in diesem Post soll provozierend aber nicht beleidigend wirken.Durch dieses Mittel drückt ich NICHT aus,dass ich an deinen Fähigkeiten zweifle, ich rege dich nur dazu an, darüber nachzudenken[/comment]

[comment2]MANN KANN ICH GUT SCHLEIMEN![/comment2]


----------



## Flap (3. November 2003)

oh hört sich gut an 

stehen die bei dir zu hause `?


----------



## MiLa (4. November 2003)

Da werd ich mich doch glatt mal anmelden und "inspirieren" lassen 

Und wie man da "Schummeln" kann, kannst du mir auch gleich verraten 

Oder was mich noch mehr interessiert, was man bei solchen Browsergames dagegen tun kann.

Es gibt ja so ein paar beliebte Bugs in Browsergames wie die Sache mit dem aktualisieren, was kann dagegen getan werden ?
Was kann tut man gegen Scripte/Bots tun ?

Und wie kann man am besten MutiAccounts vermeiden ? Denke mal durch gutes logging kann man soetwas analysieren, aber was loggt man da alles ?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Flap (4. November 2003)

wie man sich gegen Bot scripte schützen kann , kann ich dir leider nicht sagen , 
weiß sogar auch nicht wie sie funktionieren 

aber gegen multis , kannst du dich entweder mit cookies oder ip speichern sichern etc...


----------



## MiLa (4. November 2003)

Ich hatte grad nen Geistesblitz...

Ich hab irgendwo mal einen Login gesehen, wo man nen Zahlencode aus nem Bild abtippen musste, damit man sich einloggen kann, soetwas wäre vieleicht ne Möglichkeit, welche zwar auch umgangen werden kann, dies aber um einiges erschweert.

Oder was gibts da noch sinnvolles ?


----------



## Flap (13. November 2003)

und was soll das erschweren ?

meinst du damit die Bots


----------



## MiLa (13. November 2003)

Ja, genau...

Wenn man Zahlen auf weissem Hintergrund macht, dann gibt es Möglichkeiten diese auch auszulesen, aber wenn man noch horizontale und vertikale Striche darüber zieht und die Buchstaben/Zahlen leicht versetzt anordnet, wird es schon leicht schweerer.
Klar, das Script wird dementsprechen umfangreicher, aber ich denke mal, dass dies schon eine relativ gute Absicherung gegen Bots ist.

Oder ?!


----------



## Flap (13. November 2003)

ja denk ich auch


----------



## WebComander (28. November 2004)

Du sagtest in einem Beitrag das du Lust hättest ein Browser-Game zu machen und dir die nötige Kreativität fehlt. Mir fehlt das nötige Wissen zu Programmieren aber dafür hätte ich Kiloweise Kreativität. Meinst du da lässt sich was daraus machen? Meld dich bitte per E-Mail wenn du Lust dazu hast dann erzähl ich dir ein bischen. WebComander@yahoo.de


----------



## Sicaine (28. November 2004)

WebComander hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du sagtest in einem Beitrag das du Lust hättest ein Browser-Game zu machen und dir die nötige Kreativität fehlt. Mir fehlt das nötige Wissen zu Programmieren aber dafür hätte ich Kiloweise Kreativität. Meinst du da lässt sich was daraus machen? Meld dich bitte per E-Mail wenn du Lust dazu hast dann erzähl ich dir ein bischen. WebComander@yahoo.de


Guck aufs Datum schick ihm ne PN


----------



## jonasduever (28. November 2004)

Kann es sein, dass das Spiel dieses hier ist? http://www.steinzeitspiel.de
Sieht jedenfalls so aus und es hat den selben Inhalt...


----------



## uwee (1. Dezember 2004)

falls es noch keiner gesagt hat:
http://www.epochen-kampf.de

ist rein mit HTML, PHP und MySQL aufgebaut... Hatte mal das vergnügen die Scripte des Programmierers sehen zu dürfen, der gleichzeitig Admin ist.


----------



## MiLa (1. Dezember 2004)

Das Steinzeitspiel ist nicht von mir...ist so ca. die Idee, ist irgendwann eingefroren - wegen mangelnder Planung/Kreativität :-( Schade eigendlich!

Naja, wenn jemand ne noch nie dagewesene Idee hat und auch Lust hat soetwas wirklich von der Planung bis zum Ende durchzuziehen, kann sich derjenige bei mir mal melden, denn können wir mal drüber schnacken!


----------



## jonasduever (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Browsergame selbst zu machen. Es ist zu finden auf ProgFile v3 !
Dann einfach anmelden und los geht's ...

P.S.: Das Game ist übrigens mit dem Forum verbunden und später bekommt man pro Posting Geld für das Onlinegame.
P.S.2: Best Ansicht mit Mozilla Firefox... IE geht natürlich auch, sieht aber nicht so schick aus...


----------



## daddz (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin gerade über eine Interessante Website über Browsergames gestoßen! Da wird erklärt was man alles beachten muss. Ist ganz gut wenn man vorhat so ein vornehmen zu starten.
Hier der Link: Klick!

greetz
daddz


----------

